# Drink water on command



## Bolkar (Mar 9, 2014)

Are there any tricks to teach your dog to lap water out of a bowl on command? My puppy will drink when thirsty but when I give him a bowl of water he moves away from it like it's cursed. I would like to teach him how to lap some water on command so I can keep better track of his potty schedule.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan drinks water on command. When he was a puppy, I put my fingers in the water bowl and brought them up to his mouth and said "water". Just kept repeating that.

It comes in handy when he's hot or been playing hard, and I think he needs to stop and drink. I just say "water", and he trots off to his bowl.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Raggy as long as he's thirsty will drink when I tap the bowl,although I think it just points him to the water.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I would say "go get a drink" whenever I saw the dogs heading that way, then praise after they finished. After a lot of repetition I can tell them to go get a drink whenever I feel they may need one but they aren't going to get one for whatever reason. That way I didn't have to fuss over the water, that made them not want to drink around me.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

You can also try adding a bit of chicken broth to entice him to drink more. Not on a regular basis, but just when you want to 'train him to drink.' I would then do either of these:

1. Just say "water" when the dog is drinking

2. In quick succession, say "water", mark the behavior with a clicker or something, and reward with food. 

But there are so many other ways. You can do some fun shaping for him to go and stick his face in an empty water bowl and gradually add water. You can toss some kibble in the water and he'll have to fish it out (be careful with too much gulping though)...
Sounds like your pup can do with some desensitizing or positive association with water in general. How is he with puddles, faucets, hoses, etc? It's good that he does drink on his own when he's thirsty but it seems like something about you putting the water bowl towards him turns him off. Maybe it's just that action. It's easy to work on, if you just bring the bowl toward him, but not close enough for him to want to move away, then reward. Repeat, gradually bringing the bowl closer as he gets more comfortable with it.
Just covering all the bases here. I hope at least one of these help!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

since they drink anyway I would focus adding cues and words when they drink on their own.. make it an event.. Use to travel and camp with the dogs a lot so the opportunity to offer them water as an event that happened often for it to be picked up. But even my home body dogs have picked it up using the finger in the water to draw their attention to it. If I have a water bottle I'l ask "thirsty" and offer them some out of the water bottle.. not because they need it but because I think it's funny to watch them do it


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed.... As a puppy, Shep would play and get hot, not wanting to stop to drink. So, every time he drank, I said, "Drink". I didn't do anything else. Eventually, he picked it up, so if I wanted him to drink, and he was thirsty, he would go drink when I said, "Drink". However, if he wasn't thirsty ... he would just stick his tongue out at me (Calming Signal  ).


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't mean to offend anybody....but if you simply have fresh, clean water available at all times, why the need to "make" a dog drink? Some adages are adages for a reason...you can lead a horse to water.........I've actually dealt with people who had weird control issues regarding natural processes of their dogs. Dogs are intuitive...far more intuitive than people. If people stress over water consumption...the dogs feel/sense that and they can actually learn the whole "water drinking thing" is somehow bad to engage in. I was actually involved in a rescue situation of a show dog whose owners felt the need to "control" the drinking habits of their dog. Drinking water became such an issue (drinking "too much" than the owner thought normal, as well as not drinking "when" the owner thought they should) that this dog was breaking out in hives regularly over simply being a nervous wreck. 

I used to run mid distance. I knew when and where I wanted to drink water. Most time I didn't want to take in water right after running....but wait until I cooled down. In fact...it is not good for a "hot dog" to drink water until cooled down...this is why horses are never offered water until they cool down. 

I have a feeling that the puppy in question is backing away from a presented water bowl because he feels tension and anxiety from the owner. The owner wants to control a schedule....raising a puppy is a journey...schedules are fine, but trying to TOTALLY control bodily functions in a growing body will result in frustrated owners and an unhappy puppy.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't think anyone is saying to FORCE the dog to drink. Just using the dog's natural urge to drink to help create a command in case you may need it. Obviously I am not standing over my dog dictating over his every move all day long. I don't have a command for "breathe".... I barely even use the drink command. Sometimes the dogs may cough or something, or I filled the water bowl and they didn't notice, are thirsty, and try to drink out of the toilet, etc. I have a dog who is incontinent and I have to restrict her water at bedtime. Sometimes when I being the water out in the AM it's when she's outside for the first time of the day and she didn't see me. She takes pills for her epilepsy and allergies 2x a day and the only way to get her to take them is to open her mouth, put them in the back, close her mouth and rub her throat. After she swallows I will ask her to take a drink. It's not as dark as trying to feel like I control everything my dogs do.


----------



## Bolkar (Mar 9, 2014)

Justdogs: I kind of agree with you. The very first time I wanted him to drink "on command," he wouldn't, and I repeated it a few times, after which he probably felt tension in my voice and decided there was poison in the bowl. 

That said, humans do control many of our dogs' natural urges. In fact, we probably control 90% of them. Food, toilet, sex, work, play, social interactions, the list goes on and on. Such is the fate of a domesticated animal.

If anyone's interested, I followed the advice posted above by RoughCollie and dipped my fingers in the water bowl. Surely enough he licked every drop off them. I did it two more times, and on the third time he ignored my fingers and went for the bowl. :wave:


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

Time out Sarah....wasn't addressing you. I was addressing the original poster. I have an "issue" with training normal bodily functions. You can "train" a dog where to eliminate...but we shouldn't be arrogant enough to "train" or demand WHEN they eliminate....

Owning a dog shouldn't be contingent upon our wanting them to conform to OUR schedules...I would hope it allows people the understanding they are an actual real and living and intelligent being on their own...not an accessory. Perhaps some people are better off with goldfish.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Justdogs said:


> Time out Sarah....wasn't addressing you. I was addressing the original poster. I have an "issue" with training normal bodily functions. You can "train" a dog where to eliminate...but we shouldn't be arrogant enough to "train" or demand WHEN they eliminate....
> 
> Owning a dog shouldn't be contingent upon our wanting them to conform to OUR schedules...I would hope it allows people the understanding they are an actual real and living and intelligent being on their own...not an accessory. Perhaps some people are better off with goldfish.


I was just using my life and dogs as an example of a situation where asking a dog to drink may be appropriate. Like I said I don't think anyone is advocating to control every single body function, but there are times when you may need to ask the dog to do something like that.

Such as a nervous dog who may not want to eliminate on a trip out of state... He may not want to, but it's not good for them to sit there and hold their waste until they get where they are going. So having a command like "go potty" would be helpful. Maybe some would abuse the command but of course a dog should in almost all cases be allowed to decide when to do that.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Justdogs said:


> but we shouldn't be arrogant enough to "train" or demand WHEN they eliminate....


Sorry Justdogs, but I do exactly this. I take my dog to a designated area, give the cue, and expect him to empty his bowels. If he doesn't go? No big deal, means he doesn't need to but he will need to hold it for 8-10 hours. I don't see what I do as control or demand, but a suggestion, much like assigning a cue to the act of drinking water. 




Justdogs said:


> Owning a dog shouldn't be contingent upon our wanting them to conform to OUR schedules...I would hope it allows people the understanding they are an actual real and living and intelligent being on their own...not an accessory.


Not sure what you mean... I think every owner here has his/her dogs conform to individual schedules. The entire process of deciding whether or not a dog is right for one's lifestyle is contingent upon whether or not the dog will fit with the person's schedule. What is wrong with that?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

justdogs do get where your coming from  but when you have 7 dogs and you need 7 stool samples for the vet that are not more then 30 minutes old and the vet clinic is 20 minutes away... Having all dogs understand poop on command is a nice thing to have.....


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

you could measure the amount of water you put in the bowl. my pup had excess to water from morning untill 7:00 pm.
i took the water bowl away at 7:00 pm. i never worried about how much water he drank. i took him out often. having
excess to water from morning to 7:00 pm never hurt his potty training. 



Bolkar said:


> Are there any tricks to teach your dog to lap water out of a bowl on command? My puppy will drink when thirsty but when I give him a bowl of water he moves away from it like it's cursed. I would like to teach him how to lap some water on command so I can keep better track of his potty schedule.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

dogs have to conform to our schedules. we decide when they go out, eat, train, exercise, etc. for me training my
dog to go on command is very useful when it's raining.



Justdogs said:


> Time out Sarah....wasn't addressing you. I was addressing the original poster. I have an "issue" with training normal bodily functions. You can "train" a dog where to eliminate...but we shouldn't be arrogant enough to "train" or demand WHEN they eliminate....
> 
> Owning a dog shouldn't be contingent upon our wanting them to conform to OUR schedules...I would hope it allows people the understanding they are an actual real and living and intelligent being on their own...not an accessory. Perhaps some people are better off with goldfish.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Bolkar said:


> If anyone's interested, I followed the advice posted above by Canyx and dipped my fingers in the water bowl. Surely enough he licked every drop off them.


 Canyx posted good ideas but actually it was RoughCollie who made that particular suggestion.

Whatever. Carry on


----------



## Bolkar (Mar 9, 2014)

petpeeve said:


> Canyx posted good ideas but actually it was RoughCollie who made that particular suggestion.
> 
> Whatever. Carry on


Corrected, thanks


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Another thing I do is at the end of our walks there is a doggie water bowl/fountain and as we approach I say WATER?! and she knows water is coming (purely by association) and being at the end of a walk she is pretty thirsty and digs right in and I say GOOD DOG, WATER! She knows what WATER means at this point - its her choice to drink it, but she knows what I mean when I say Water now....


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with what the other posters have said. While your dog is drinking, say the command that you want ("water") and eventually the dog will learn it.

That's how we taught Pepper anyway. I usually will go over to the bowl and point to it, then say "water" and she will drink. Of course, she only does it if she's kind of thirsty anyway. But it's nice to be able to stop play for a break and ask her to take a drink before starting up again. Otherwise she wouldn't stop


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I 'taught' Shep to drink, not as a method to control or even manage, but just to remind or encourage. In the South, it is very hot, and playing young dogs can get forget to drink while they're playing, so they get overheated. Shep and I would play a vicious game of tug. Altho it was controlled, Shep would escalate, and then self-handicap so that I'd continue to play. When he stopped [for me to catch up], I told him to drink. If he was thirsty, he drank, and if not, he'd growl and start pulling on the toys some more. .... But, he didn't want to stop to drink, b/c tug was so engaging.


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

It is nice to see a lot of posts on this issue...and unfortunately I'm not surprised to see posts that don't "get" what I was trying to say. I can't help that some people want to spin what I say in a negative light, when all I was trying to say there is a danger in this whole issue of control. I've seen the results of controlling water intake. I've participated in sports where humans think a dog should drink and have seen adverse reactions, and even death ensue. I've seen dogs where people try to control elimination habits to a certain extent, results in dogs who actually fear that whole ritual. A healthy dog will drink when it feels the need to drink. A healthy dog will eat when it is hungry. 

I own a breed that hates rain, that hates getting its feet wet. They also have an unusual capacity for holding elimination needs....however...they KNOW from puppyhood on that a little rain doesn't bother me, and that they will go outside regardless of weather. This doesn't mean I force them to eliminate...it means they are going to be outside in the rain. Over time...that translates to them figuring out, ON THEIR OWN, that they may as well eliminate since "mom" is standing there in the rain herself and not going inside. Over time...they realize we are simply going to "be" in the rain...I am not "forcing" them to eliminate. But once they DO eliminate...I don't say a word...I just go inside. They figure it out for themselves. This sort of realization doesn't happen after a few times...it happens over time. But at least my dogs aren't neurotic about bodily functions. 

It always amazes me that people, simply because they are "people" think they know more than nature. Nature has a way of crushing human arrogance.


----------



## Bolkar (Mar 9, 2014)

There are ways to control elimination without instilling fear. If you reward it consistently, dogs will eliminate when told. Not only is there nothing wrong with that, but that is the absolute right way to train dogs, unless you live on a farm and never intend to travel with your dog.

Humans control their elimination the exact same way. Most kids in school hold it until the end of class and use the bathroom during breaks. Adults don't just begin peeing in the middle of a conference call or a team meeting. We train ourselves to hold it. And we train our dogs to hold it too.

Dogs should eliminate, eat, have sex, and socialize with other dogs when we, the owners, think is the best time for it.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Justdogs said:


> It is nice to see a lot of posts on this issue...and unfortunately I'm not surprised to see posts that don't "get" what I was trying to say. I can't help that some people want to spin what I say in a negative light, when all I was trying to say there is a danger in this whole issue of control. I've seen the results of controlling water intake. I've participated in sports where humans think a dog should drink and have seen adverse reactions, and even death ensue. I've seen dogs where people try to control elimination habits to a certain extent, results in dogs who actually fear that whole ritual. A healthy dog will drink when it feels the need to drink. A healthy dog will eat when it is hungry.
> 
> I own a breed that hates rain, that hates getting its feet wet. They also have an unusual capacity for holding elimination needs....however...they KNOW from puppyhood on that a little rain doesn't bother me, and that they will go outside regardless of weather. This doesn't mean I force them to eliminate...it means they are going to be outside in the rain. Over time...that translates to them figuring out, ON THEIR OWN, that they may as well eliminate since "mom" is standing there in the rain herself and not going inside. Over time...they realize we are simply going to "be" in the rain...I am not "forcing" them to eliminate. But once they DO eliminate...I don't say a word...I just go inside. They figure it out for themselves. This sort of realization doesn't happen after a few times...it happens over time. But at least my dogs aren't neurotic about bodily functions.
> 
> It always amazes me that people, simply because they are "people" think they know more than nature. Nature has a way of crushing human arrogance.


So, when you travel with your dog(s), do you have open dishes of water for them in the car? Do you stop every few miles to see if they need to eliminate? Do you have a method that allows your dog to eliminate whenever s/he feels the need (e.g., dog door, pee pads)?


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Justdogs said:


> It is nice to see a lot of posts on this issue...and unfortunately I'm not surprised to see posts that don't "get" what I was trying to say. I can't help that some people want to spin what I say in a negative light, when all I was trying to say there is a danger in this whole issue of control.


It's hard not to take it that way when you say things like this:



Justdogs said:


> It always amazes me that people, simply because they are "people" think they know more than nature. Nature has a way of crushing human arrogance.


When several people talked about how they taught their dog to drink on command. We taught our dogs, so we are these "people" you're talking about and we don't think we know more than nature. I'm not going to stand there and make my dogs drink until they die. I never press the issue if they walk away. Then I know they aren't thirsty. I set the food down and say "eat", they walk off, they aren't hungry. I say "potty", they run around in circles and play, they don't need to go. SOMETIMES they are too busy having fun to realize they need to eat, drink, or potty. The last one is especially true with my incontinent dog! I know that because I KNOW my animals, not because I know more than nature.


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

<<So, when you travel with your dog(s), do you have open dishes of water for them in the car? Do you stop every few miles to see if they need to eliminate? Do you have a method that allows your dog to eliminate whenever s/he feels the need (e.g., dog door, pee pads)? >>

Don't actually understand why these questions were asked based on my views....but the answer is no to all of the above. Again...people seem to zone in on things to discredit, rather than truly read.

<<When several people talked about how they taught their dog to drink on command. We taught our dogs, so we are these "people" you're talking about and we don't think we know more than nature.>>

Again (and again and again) I am typically responding to the ORIGINAL poster...and the original poster wanted to CONTROL water intake in order for HIS/HER benefit to know when a dog will pee or whatever. This is not an exact science...past a certain age. Of course my dogs understand "go potty" types of commands. I used those types of commands, particularly in strange situations, merely to focus them...but I can tell past a few minutes whether or not they will or won't...and my continuing any sort of "command" to make them do a bodily function will most likely prevent that function from happening. 

There is a graduated spectrum regarding how long puppies versus dogs can hold (physically) and even know (psychologically) that they CAN hold urine and feces until it is acceptable to do so. This is why it seems odd to me that the original poster wanted a puppy that is physically incapable of holding for certain periods of time to go meet the needs of humans simply by controlling water intake....water intake has nothing to do with it. Thus...this is why I have an issue with drinking water commands (because I've seen neurotic dogs being subjective by this odd controlling method) and while I have no issue with an elimination command...it shouldn't be frought with a do or die result. Hell....having had a career where drug testing was normal....I know there are a lot of people who can't "pee" on command....what do do? Smack em with a newspaper? 

So...the crux of what I am trying to say...and it may be hard for people today to understand, because by gosh, it is a pretty ego-centric society we currently live in...but why is it so hard for people to actually learn about dogs and maybe adjusting their life regarding the science of dogs, rather than trying to force dogs to conform to unrealistic aspects of humans.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

When I need to get water into my dog, take for example, before we go out for a run, I give him ice cubes! He chomps down on the ice cubes, so I'll give him 4 or 5 large cubes.


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

JTurner...please be careful giving ice cubes to dogs. There was a time in the lure coursing world when dogs ran sprints and people "thought" their dogs needed ice cold water in order to cool down from a run and would put ice cubes in the water. This is a huge shock to the dog's system in may ways....both cardiac and intestinally....dogs have died. This has also happened simply in the conformation show rings at very hot shows....ice cubes have killed dogs...particularly hot dogs. 

Yep...for sure because I am giving this caution...I"m sure there will be a plethora of people telling this forum they give their dog ice cubes all the time with no problem...but those people with dead dogs thought the same thing....and believe me...before I started hearing about this issue, I did the same thing. It would be nice if people could actually believe that just because what some people say can be dangerous hasn't happened to them, doesn't mean that they should say it CAN'T happen....it only makes it more tragic when they don't listen to experience and the worst happens and they ignored the warnings.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Justdogs said:


> JTurner...please be careful giving ice cubes to dogs. There was a time in the lure coursing world when dogs ran sprints and people "thought" their dogs needed ice cold water in order to cool down from a run and would put ice cubes in the water. This is a huge shock to the dog's system in may ways....both cardiac and intestinally....dogs have died. This has also happened simply in the conformation show rings at very hot shows....ice cubes have killed dogs...particularly hot dogs.
> 
> Yep...for sure because I am giving this caution...I"m sure there will be a plethora of people telling this forum they give their dog ice cubes all the time with no problem...but those people with dead dogs thought the same thing....and believe me...before I started hearing about this issue, I did the same thing. It would be nice if people could actually believe that just because what some people say can be dangerous hasn't happened to them, doesn't mean that they should say it CAN'T happen....it only makes it more tragic when they don't listen to experience and the worst happens and they ignored the warnings.


WHOA! I had no idea!! Thank you thank you thank you for the heads up! I give him ice cubes before a run, so before he is hot I wonder if that is okay...


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

I mostly know about giving ice cold water or ice cubes to dogs already hot....you are wanting to give the same to a dog that will quickly will be hot....if it were me...I would not give ice cubes before a run. Could be a different situation...but I wouldn't want to chance it. I rarely give ice cubes to my dogs...but when I do...it is on a lazy day and typically when I've already accidently dropped one...and one dog gets it...and the other dogs expect the same....so I give them all one.....but not if they have been running or are about to run...like I said...a lazy atmosphere. Hope that helps.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

when i'm out and about with my dog i carry a plastic water bottle (spring water bottle) with the sport cap
and my dog drinks from the bottle. when we hike or travel i use the same bottle. when we're traveling i 
find a place for him to go everytime i have to. i have diabetes so i have to go often.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i give my dog an ice cube as a treat. i rinse the ice cube under
hot water before i give it him. i make the cube smaller by usuing 
the hot water. my ice cubes are thick. i don't want to harm
his teeth.


----------



## Bolkar (Mar 9, 2014)

Justdogs said:


> Again (and again and again) I am typically responding to the ORIGINAL poster...and the original poster wanted to CONTROL water intake in order for HIS/HER benefit to know when a dog will pee or whatever. This is not an exact science...past a certain age. Of course my dogs understand "go potty" types of commands. I used those types of commands, particularly in strange situations, merely to focus them...but I can tell past a few minutes whether or not they will or won't...and my continuing any sort of "command" to make them do a bodily function will most likely prevent that function from happening.
> 
> There is a graduated spectrum regarding how long puppies versus dogs can hold (physically) and even know (psychologically) that they CAN hold urine and feces until it is acceptable to do so. This is why it seems odd to me that the original poster wanted a puppy that is physically incapable of holding for certain periods of time to go meet the needs of humans simply by controlling water intake....water intake has nothing to do with it. Thus...this is why I have an issue with drinking water commands (because I've seen neurotic dogs being subjective by this odd controlling method) and while I have no issue with an elimination command...it shouldn't be frought with a do or die result. Hell....having had a career where drug testing was normal....I know there are a lot of people who can't "pee" on command....what do do? Smack em with a newspaper?
> 
> So...the crux of what I am trying to say...and it may be hard for people today to understand, because by gosh, it is a pretty ego-centric society we currently live in...but why is it so hard for people to actually learn about dogs and maybe adjusting their life regarding the science of dogs, rather than trying to force dogs to conform to unrealistic aspects of humans.


Your preaching in this thread is getting really old. As you can see, lots of people here find it helpful to have their dogs drink on command. Besides that, you didn't even read the original post correctly. I didn't say force the dog to drink when he's not thirsty. I wanted at least teach him to drink when I ask him to (provided that he doesn't mind it, because he just drank a pint of water, for example), and not only after he's been sprinting around the house for 20 minutes. My puppy urinates on command where and when I ask him to. It's reflexive, and he produces at least some urine when he hears the command. That's super helpful. For example, if I have to leave the house for a few hours, I will have ask him to urinate before crating him, and he does, even if it's outside his regular potty time. That way I know he's not tortured in the crate for an extra hour or two.

We are responsible for dogs. Just like children should sometimes drink when parents ask them to (to take medicine, for example), so should dogs. And most people WILL pee in a tube when asked. I don't know where you've met anyone who can't (and how you would even know this information about them), but the vast majority of people can in fact pee outside their regular "potty" schedules, and so can dogs.


----------

